# Does my culture have unwanted company?



## sk8erkho (Jan 1, 2007)

Cheers!!

I just noticed under a magnifying glass that my culture has these tiny almost micro-scopic-like white-clear lil dudes with red heads. Are they tiny new fruit-flies minus color or mites? I have heard about mites growing in a culture under certain circumstances. I mean these little dudes are so very tiny that I almost missed them even under the magnifying glass. It was the extra zoom ring on the glass that actually allowed them to show up. :shock:

Help??


----------



## Rick (Jan 1, 2007)

Mites. Generally not a problem. If they bother you you can disinfect all your enclosures.


----------



## infinity (Jan 2, 2007)

or buy some biocontrol... if u have soil in ur enclosures, then a few predatory mites will last virtually forever and keep the populations down


----------

